# Newly Diagnosed: What to Expect vs. What My Physician Says?



## srojo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi there,

I have some questions/concerns, and was hoping someone/anyone who has been living with Hashimoto's for awhile would be able to offer some insight.

I was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's. While my mom and sister have always had issues with their thyroids (and face similar weight control problems, fatigue, etc.), I've never experienced the same symptoms. So, I was pretty floored when my doctor told me about my diagnosis.

Firstly, I want to quickly touch base with anyone who has been living with this for awhile to see how your experience is. As a 24 year old woman, I have to admit I'm terrified of suddenly, and uncontrollably, gaining weight. It's an embarrassing fear, but the physical aspects of the disease (hair loss, weight gain) are terrifying. My physician recommended I start Armour, and said that with the medication, I should notice few (if any) symptoms at all.

I'm a little confused (not to mention afraid). When I browse forums, it looks like the majority of contributors have trouble losing weight, and feel very fatigued daily. I don't know how to interpret conflicting feedback. I understand every experience is different, but would you say that you experience little to no symptoms with medication? Or, should I get ready for weight gain, hair loss, fertility issues, mood swings, etc.? There's so much out there, and I don't know anyone who's dealing with this. Any and all feedback about your experiences would be helpful. As ashamed as I am to admit it, I'm terrified that this will change my life. Please help!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you should consider the majority of contributors to forums as those with problems.

On the internet, you are not likely to hear from that much larger group of people who are well and not having problems. What reason would they have to post complaints?

You do not need to be resigned to weight gain, fatigue, hair loss, etc etc.

I have been diagnosed for more than 7 years. I have always been normal weight, and maintain that carefully. I am medicated to a TSH of around 2.5 and I have plenty of energy for the gym, sports, family and extracurriculars.

No worries, you're not doomed. There are plenty of thyroid patients leading normal lives.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome! hugs6

If you can, spend some time reading through recent threads and postings. A lot of us here have more than just thyroid problems, too. So take what you read with a grain of salt and don't get too worried. In the hands of a proper doc, you should be well-diagnosed, treated, and monitored on an ongoing basis. I think that is probably the biggest thing to take away from everyone here... how to advocate for yourself, what questions to ask, when to agree or disagree with your doctor, and how thyroid issues can affect you. It sounds like you already know some info about it, or at least have family members you can ask, which is another great resource.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

No worries - be glad they found it early.

Educate yourself and be firm with the testing you want run. Never , ever adjust your medications from any tests other than Free T-4 and Free T-3.

I was hyper and hypo at the same time only presenting hyper symptoms. I was around 35 at DX and also very concerned about my weight and the idea of taking a pill to slow me down (anti thyroid) totally concerned me. Then at age 40 I decided to remove my thyroid - again, I was extremely concerned about weight gain. I am proud to say, for many years post TT and without a thyroid I maintained within 1 lb of my pre surgery weight. It is possible, you just need to me medicated properly.

I now approach 50 and have bouts of eating and drinking poorly and am maintaining my weight - although I am about 8 lbs heavier than I want to be - my metabolism is slowing but I am also getting older but if I focus and stick to a better diet I can still lose weght. As you age your metabolism may slow as well but for now I do not think with proper medication you should worry.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As someone with Hashimoto's for over 20 years, in addition to a whole bunch or more serious autoimmune diseases, I can tell you that the Hashimoto's is the most easily manageable.

I want to echo what was written earlier about being wary about what you read here. Indeed, the vast majority of people with thyroid disease do VERY, VERY well - but you'll rarely find their stories here on the forum.

As far as weight gain, you might gain a bit until your meds get the disease under control. But just know that this is temporary.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

srojo said:


> My physician recommended I start Armour, and said that with the medication, I should notice few (if any) symptoms at all.


Oh, and I wanted to add, this is *excellent* news! Definitely a good thing. You will find that many people struggle for years trying to get their doctors to even try something like Armour, so hopefully this doc is ahead of the curve a bit.


----------



## srojo (Jun 28, 2013)

Really appreciate the responses to this message! Your feedback helps a lot, truly. Also, thank you for the helpful information re: advocating for the right tests and remaining positive about new medication (I had no idea about Armour! Always good to see good news in what would otherwise be an uncomfortable time).


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

More than welcome -- I was in the exact same boat a couple of years ago. I knew next to nothing about the thyroid, other than I was supposed to take my levothyroxine daily for hypothyroidism, and of other family members with thyroid issues. Then I was diagnosed with Hashi's. I looked for any information I could find. On one hand, it was a relief knowing that I was diagnosed, and that I wasn't imagining things. On the other hand, I wanted information and had lists of questions, some simple, some complex. This forum and the wonderful folks here has been an awesome resource and support network.

There is a book floating around out there called "Stop the Thyroid Madness". It's relatively cheap on Amazon, and I have an older copy; there's been an update or two in the last few years. If anything, it's more of a patient advocacy piece than anything else. But I see that as a good thing -- the more people speak up and demand better treatment and testing, the more things will change. There are good and bad docs out there; it's a matter of finding a good one (or two), and not wasting your time with ones that aren't concerned with optimizing your health.

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, just keep in mind that Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease first and foremost. You are dealing with inflammation and antibody attacks. Over time it will eventually leave you hypothyroid -- but in the meantime your body is on a roller coaster. Thus, the thyroid medication to provide what your body needs, and to quiet the antibodies somewhat. There are lots of other things you can do and investigate to reduce the inflammation and antibodies, and strengthen your health. Read up on cortisol testing, Celiac disease, gluten sensitivity, Paleo diet, selenium supplementation, low vitamin D-25 and B-12, testosterone & estrogen, etc. The thyroid is intricately linked to many, many things.

hugs3


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi srojo,

I'm 29 and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year, though I'm sure it's been going on for many years. I actually originally got my thyroid tested because I thought I might have Graves'--ha!--so imagine my surprise. I have the same worry about weight gain, etc., but I've always been thin and have not gained any weight at all. I was losing a lot of hair but that got a lot better after just a short time on medication. It's all really scary--I'm still pretty freaked out--but people do live with this, and most of them live pretty normally.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srojo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have some questions/concerns, and was hoping someone/anyone who has been living with Hashimoto's for awhile would be able to offer some insight.
> 
> ...












You are lucky to have found this doctor who offers you Armour! And you "can" control your weight. I do and I have no thyroid, period. I will tell you that I personally did not do well on Synthroid. When the doctor put me on Armour, I finally started to heal and also was able to lose all the weight I gained and have maintained that weight for many many many years now.

You have to figure out what works for you. We will be glad to help!


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

I never gained a pound with hashi's/hypo. In fact, I lost weight and initially they thought I was hyper until the labs came back with elevated TSH!
I did work out diligently and eat healthy- so I definitely think they hypo weight gain is avoidable


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Weight was the least of my worries. Hopefully you have caught it early enough and you are young enough that you won't have some of the other lovely issues that come with hashi's. I am finally feeling better after two years of feeling like hell.


----------

